# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  pic

## Samuel Rediske

I didn't see much action going on so I thought that I would post a before and after pic.

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Samuel Rediske_ 
> *I didn't see much action going on so I thought that I would post a before and after pic.*


Welcome Samuel,

Could you be a little more specific about what you just posted? Any info would help besides the before and after shoot.  Who did the restoration? Did you do the restoration or is this someone else work? Care to give us a little background about yourself?

----------


## Samuel Rediske

good morning John, all,

 This is a clients sword,If anyone wants to see anything else I would be glad to show you, and accept any critiqe that you would offer. this was a complete rebuild. The tsuka was junk,  the saya was pretty badly split, with some big chips missing and was oil saturated to boot. I made both the new tsuka(honoki,same,silk,and old fittings) and saya (honoki, kashu,water buffalo horn, silk), as well as a few other little things for the hibaki, which was an older two piece that needed a little attention.  Anyhow, as for me I am just starting to figure this darn computer/camera out (the ito and sageo are actually a darker brown, not orange..grrr). In my defense the last computer I touched was a 386, resisted as long as I could but  wow things have really changed! Ive made a "few" tsuka, and saya. Some of them were alright, some of them not.  thanks to a small but dedicated handfull of people I have learned from my failures and succeses. This spring I just turned over nine years at the craft.  I hope that I will be able to contribute positively to the forum.


 thanks 

  Samuel

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Samuel Rediske_ 
> *good morning John, all,
> 
>  This is a clients sword,If anyone wants to see anything else I would be glad to show you, and accept any critiqe that you would offer. this was a complete rebuild. The tsuka was junk,  the saya was pretty badly split, with some big chips missing and was oil saturated to boot. I made both the new tsuka(honoki,same,silk,and old fittings) and saya (honoki, kashu,water buffalo horn, silk), as well as a few other little things for the hibaki, which was an older two piece that needed a little attention.  Anyhow, as for me I am just starting to figure this darn computer/camera out (the ito and sageo are actually a darker brown, not orange..grrr). In my defense the last computer I touched was a 386, resisted as long as I could but  wow things have really changed! Ive made a "few" tsuka, and saya. Some of them were alright, some of them not.  thanks to a small but dedicated handfull of people I have learned from my failures and succeses. This spring I just turned over nine years at the craft.  I hope that I will be able to contribute positively to the forum.
> 
> 
>  thanks 
> 
>   Samuel*


Thanks for sharing Samuel :Smilie:  Glad to hear that you've made it to our small corner in cyber space :Smilie:  Although I can't tell much from the the pic you posted, it looks like you've done a good job restoring that sword. 

Please, feel free to post more pictures of you're work or what you're working on. And, if there's anything that we could help you with,  just post away ok :Smilie:

----------


## Guido Schiller

Samuel,

I think John didn't mean to critique your work (past and present), but was asking about where you're coming from, i.e. a little background info on yourself in regard to Japanese [style] sword crafts (sneaky as I am I did a Google search and found out that you're a machine builder[?]).

This forum is a pretty closely knit community, and everybody is curious when a "newcomer" arrives  :Wink: .

Anyhow, welcome, and we're looking forward to your improving skills with a digital camera  :Big Grin: ,

Guido

----------


## Samuel Rediske

Guido,

  You have never let me down in your posts, always direct and to the point.  as for the machine works I have moonlit  as a manual machinist, primarily on smaller machines. well I am finishing up a couple of jobs so I will post them soon.


thanks,
  Samuel

----------


## Samuel Rediske

lets try this again,  and see if I can get more detail in the photo.
here is the handle.

----------


## D.A. Guertin

Are those custom seppa?  It looks like a pretty sweet job all around, way to go!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Samuel Rediske

lets see if I can get the blue resonably close. note the wari bashi & slot.  when the picture was taken they didn't have a patina but now they are a dark grey/black.

----------

